# Yay my first batch of Habanero peppers :)



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

...now I love hot stuff and have tried store bought habaneros or scotch bonnets but for what ever reason, the one from this home grown plant seems 2-3x hotter. I nearly died. LOL Anyway safe to say I'll be using the peppers in small quantities during cooking. 

Anyone know how to dry peppers properly without a dehydrator? Online the most common is to string them up but I assume thats meant for hotter climates. 

I was going to try something retarded so please dont laugh. Ok you can laugh but not too hard. What if I was to cut the peppers into halves and then put them inside my server...yes I said server. Haha. The ambient temperature is about 10C hotter than anywhere else in the house and I"m thinking the constant airflow might help dry them out sooner. Would this work you think?

Other option is to place them on top of the rear portion of my 21" Trinitron monitor. The heat pouring off the vents seems pretty warm.

If these ideas seem terrible, any other options? I dont wanna use the toaster oven or main oven because it seems like a waste of electricity for such a small batch of peppers.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You want hot? Try this!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> You want hot? Try this!


error opening page, network connection lost


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

Damn... I'd like to get my hands on that one too and grow them  900,000 scovilles is insane!



CubaMark said:


> You want hot? Try this!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

contoursvt said:


> ...now I love hot stuff and have tried store bought habaneros or scotch bonnets but for what ever reason, the one from this home grown plant seems 2-3x hotter. I nearly died. LOL Anyway safe to say I'll be using the peppers in small quantities during cooking.
> 
> Anyone know how to dry peppers properly without a dehydrator? Online the most common is to string them up but I assume thats meant for hotter climates.
> 
> ...


Those Habenero's look great!

I'm a big gardener, and grow various peppers each year. Some I cut up and freeze, some I dry to cook with, and some I dry, crush, and make a spicy cooking oil with.

In regards to halving the habeneros, and putting them in the server - i'd avoid that. When you cut up peppers and attempt to dry them without a dehydration unit, they can accumulate mold and go bad. Maybe try a couple whole peppers, and see what happens! As long as you have a constant temperature, everything should be ok. If the temperature fluctuates, then you can run into trouble with molding and what not.

I got a dehydration unit this year form Costco. It has been awesome so far. IT has different setting for different types of food, and only takes a couple days for me to do peppers. You can also try to dry them in your oven at 135 F. It takes a couple days though, so be prepared to order out for dinner!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> error opening page, network connection lost


Ummm.... works for me. NMP? 

M


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Works just fine for me too CM.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

must be that macspectrum filter....


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> You want hot? Try this!


This is a variant of an indian pepper called the Bhut Jolokia. It was nicknamed the Ghost Chili because it feels like you are dying when you eat it. The Bhut Jolokia was actually named the hottest pepper in the world this year by Guiness, but its scoville unit rating is very very close to the Dorset Naga, so either variant could be the hottest in the world. Having said that, I would love to try these!

I made a habanero salsa some months ago by blending 3 habanero peppers in with tomatoes, onions, garlic, and some other spices. It was very delicious, but deadly hot. It really was some of those most flavourful salsa I had ever eaten. I love this stuff!

Trev


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

This thread made me break out my bottle of Satan's Blood (800,000 scovilles) and now I'm on my third beer trying to re-establish equilibrium... 

nice peppers guys.

cheers


----------

